# antlers straightening(yes)



## guts

Can antlers be straightened,yes they can,all I did was boil it for about ten minutes and put it in the vice,it might change shape in time but for now it's straighter,will let everyone know if it changes.


----------



## Rifleman1776

All the antler stuff I've done over the years, I'd a never thunk it. I'm going to try. Wife is gone today, nobody to complain about the stink, if there is any.


----------



## guts

Frank,I cooked it in the house,no smell at all,I tried another one that did not do as well,it was kinda flat on one side and did'nt stay as straight,I think using antler as round as possible is the best bet,it's been out of the vice for a little over an hour and no change.


----------



## leehljp

THANKS for that information. I have an antler that Is like your and I have been asked to make a duck call out of it. I have put it off trying to figure out how to segment it due to its curve. I will give this method a try!


----------



## guts

Hank,I hope it works for you.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> All the antler stuff I've done over the years, I'd a never thunk it. I'm going to try. Wife is gone today, nobody to complain about the stink, if there is any.



Frank, I'm sure she is used to how you smell!


----------



## Ligget

Good one Cav!
Thanks for sharing Bill![]


----------



## johncrane

Good one Bill be interesting too see if it holds.


----------



## alamocdc

I'm quite interested in the follow up. Will it stay straight (or relatively so)? Keep us posted, Bill, and thanks for sharing![8D]


----------



## ed4copies

I would be very concerned that it will "seek it's original shape".  So, after turning off a bunch and making a pen, the antler attempts to bend again, creating cracks.

Please DO keep us informed on this.  Certainly would be nice if we could straighten without fear of later problems!!!

CREATIVE THINKING, in any event!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## guts

Thanks Ed,the one i did yesterday has not moved any at all (yet)I'm gonna wait a few days before I cut and drill it,want to make sure it is good and dry.


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by guts_
> 
> Thanks Ed,the one i did yesterday has not moved any at all (yet)I'm gonna wait a few days before I cut and drill it,want to make sure it is good and dry.



<center>*GOOD THINKIN"!!!!!!!!!*</center>


----------



## holmqer

There was an article in a recent Fine Woodworking (#193) about bending and twisting wood. The gist of the article was that due to the fiber structure of wood, you needed to ensure that you bent the wood by compressing one side and not stretching the other side.

If one side stretched then its fibres pulled apart and the thing would not hold shape long term.

Is antler fiberous? If so, a jig like the author used may be of value.


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by holmqer_
> 
> There was an article in a recent Fine Woodworking (#193) about bending and twisting wood. The gist of the article was that due to the fiber structure of wood, you needed to ensure that you bent the wood by compressing one side and not stretching the other side.
> 
> If one side stretched then its fibres pulled apart and the thing would not hold shape long term.
> 
> Is antler fiberous? If so, a jig like the author used may be of value.



Antler is bone, not fibrous. My guess is that it will not go back to original shape.


----------



## jedgerton

Are you doing this on shed antlers or on harvested ones?  I'm not sure if it matters but all I have are shed antlers.  By the way, they are from whitetail deer, not my neighbors shed 

John


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by jedgerton_
> 
> Are you doing this on shed antlers or on harvested ones?  I'm not sure if it matters but all I have are shed antlers.  By the way, they are from whitetail deer, not my neighbors shed
> 
> John



No difference.


----------



## guts

John,I'm really not sure but they are probably harvested,like Frank said though it should'nt make any difference,I tried soaking one over night and it did'nt work as good as boiling them,Frank did you try one yet?


----------



## Hosspen

That's really a great idea! I'd never of thought of that and I've made a bunch of antler pens, wishing many times they came a little straighter. I'll definitely have to try that. 
Don't let the deer find out about this though. I can just picture a bunch of bucks lined up at some boiling springs, sticking those antlers in for a new straighter, longer, set of head gear.


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by guts_
> 
> John,I'm really not sure but they are probably harvested,like Frank said though it should'nt make any difference,I tried soaking one over night and it did'nt work as good as boiling them,Frank did you try one yet?



Nope, been out of town, back for only a few hours, then gone again. Won't have a chance until next week.


----------



## Ligget

I used to bend Bufallo horn to make walking sticks and shepherd`s crooks, the only time it would try to return to its original shape was if you boiled it again.
This may be the same with antler, just my 2cents worth!


----------



## oryan72

Ok, so my burning question is, any problems with the antler the past 3 months?  I have one that was given to me that is beautiful and might be a candidate 4 straightening.


----------



## Tanner

I am also anxiously waiting to here the follow up on this.[]


----------



## leehljp

The one I made in September is still straight as a duck call. The two pens that I made are the being used today in the US of A, one by my daughter. They are fine.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Hank, thanks for the reminder and update. I still haven't tried. I think what I will do is bring a Coleman camper stove into the shop and do the boiling right next to my bench vise.


----------



## Tanner

Thanks Hank, that's awesome.  I have some curved pieces that I can try that on.


----------



## hunter-27

I'm gonna give it a shot, thanks for the info.


----------



## guts

This is a pen I made from the antler I straightened back in September,and there are no cracks anywhere that I can see.


----------



## EdBlysard

Add a small amount of white vinegar to the mix, 1 teaspoon per gallon.
The acid in the vinegar will soften the kertin in the antler, allowing it to flex even more...and when it dries, the vinegar will evaporate, the kertin will harden in the last shape you bent it to.


----------



## JohnU

Just curious... how long did you have to boil it before you tried to press it in the vise.  I suppose antler thickness will make a difference on boiling time?  By the way... very nice pen and great info.  Thank You!


----------



## guts

John,I think I left the antler in the boiling water for about 20 mins.,Ed if I do any more I'll try the vinegar.


----------



## JohnU

Thanks Bill, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## rjwolfe3

How long do you leave it in the vise?


----------



## guts

till it's cool,sorry,don't remember how long it took.


----------



## sparhawk

I tried this the other day and the antler cracked instead of straightening. Boiled it for about 30 minutes then put it in the vise, slowly tightening it and before i got halfway through straightening it started cracking in the middle instead of bending. Do i need to biol longer? Or something else i missed.This was with whitetail antler.


----------



## guts

Hawk,I had one of the first ones I did crack but it had a lot of curve to it,you might try the vinegar thing as posted above and let it boil longer also,good luck.


----------



## rogerpjr

Buckskinners have known about this for a long time.  The same thing works with cow horn.  That is how the flat powder horns, spoons and combs were made way back to colonial times.  To answer all your questions about it retaining its shape, the answer is yes sort of.  You must let the antler or horn completely dry while being clamped.  If you don't, it will recurve to some degree depending on how much moisture is still in it.  There is no real way to tell how long to keep it clamped as each piece absorbs water during boiling differently.  If the piece doesn't bend easily, boil it longer.  Be carefull if you use the vinegar.  It will actually dissolve the bone and it's not really needed anyway.  By the way, horn really stinks when being boiled.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Bill,
is the purpose of boiling the antler for the heat or does the boiling actuall soften the bone too... I have a microwave in the shop that I use for wood, thinking if it's the heat, might be able to use it... if not I'll add water and then microwave.

I don't have a vice, so will have to figure out something else for the pressure.. thinking a couple of boards and one of my heavy duty screw clamps might work.


----------



## guts

Chuck,I tried the micro wave and it did not work,I think you need the water added for it to work,it takes a good bit of pressure to get them straight.


----------



## Dario

Makes me think that maybe, pressure cooking the antler is a better and faster alternative?

Anyone want to give this a try?


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by rogerpjr_
> 
> Buckskinners have known about this for a long time.  The same thing works with cow horn.  That is how the flat powder horns, spoons and combs were made way back to colonial times.  To answer all your questions about it retaining its shape, the answer is yes sort of.  You must let the antler or horn completely dry while being clamped.  If you don't, it will recurve to some degree depending on how much moisture is still in it.  There is no real way to tell how long to keep it clamped as each piece absorbs water during boiling differently.  If the piece doesn't bend easily, boil it longer.  Be carefull if you use the vinegar.  It will actually dissolve the bone and it's not really needed anyway.  By the way, horn really stinks when being boiled.



Well, I've been a buckskinner since 1970. Never heard of antler straightening until recent threads here. Horn, yes. Big time with the horn. But horn and antler are very different materials. I intend to try the boiling antler thing this summer. Will open new possibilities.


----------



## Dario

Frank,

I've read about antler straightening by boiling in various knife making forums earlier too.  How early they've been doing it, I am not sure.


----------



## RichW

Antler (and bone) have a lot more in them than just Calcium, but it's a major component. Vinegar (acetic acid) would react with the calcium in the bone to form Calcium Acetate and it would give off bubbles of Hydrogen as a byproduct. In as much as commercial vinegar is only about 5%-7% acetic acid to begin with (the rest is water) I doubt that a few tablespoons in the pot will do much. A cup or two might. If you don't see bubbles, there's nothing going on. And, don't use an aluminum pot.  You WON'T like what that much vinegar will do to the surface of unprotected aluminum.

You might even try soking the antler for an extended period in a vinegar solution. I remember trying that with a chicken bone with I was in school.  After a few days, the appearance of the bone was unaffected, but it was as flexible as rubber. Antler treated that way might turn easier,  but it might not finish as well.

Experiment and let me know what happens.


----------

